# Please help Vintage Roskopf Pocket Watch



## Jesaya Pandia (Feb 18, 2017)

Halo everyone my name is Jesaya Pandia, i'm new to watch thing so i just buy this beautiful watch online for $18 and still workshop but it's hot a little problem with acuracy can anyone please tell me with year or was Made, is it ￼collectiable, and di i Made a good bargain ?, Thankyou.


----------



## Jesaya Pandia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Not sure if just me but pictures not showing


----------



## Jesaya Pandia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

For 18 dollars certainly a bargain looks like its about 1887 in date, if you google roskopf pocket watch and look in images one exactly the same. As for its worth i have no idea, and certainly needs a good clean to get it running better. Still a good purchase and maybe someone can provide more information


----------



## Jesaya Pandia (Feb 18, 2017)

@stdape thankyou for the information :laugh:


----------

